# Dermopathy of Graves' Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Dermopathy of Graves' Disease

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMicm040001


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow....I have never seen anything like that.


----------

